# OC/Baton Training?



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have graduated from the Boylston R/I academy. The OC/Baton training was held on a Saturday, wasn't included in the academy (cost $150) and wasn't required to graduate. I decided to go to an important funeral in VT instead and figured I would pick it up later. My problem now, is where do I go to learn to properly "ventilate someones skull" (term used by my DT instructor) and get sprayed with OC?

P.S. I'll let anyone spray me as much as you want as long as I get certified


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

_*where do I go to learn to properly "ventilate someones skull"*_
If your DT instructor was using that terminology, be thankful you didn't take his class. Very unprofessional in my opinion. I've been on the job full tmie for nearly 15 years, and can count on one hand the number of times i have used my baton. 
By the way, this is a public forum and there are things read by the general public here.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

TNT said:


> I have graduated from the Boylston R/I academy. The OC/Baton training was held on a Saturday, wasn't included in the academy (cost $150) and wasn't required to graduate. I decided to go to an important funeral in VT instead and figured I would pick it up later. My problem now, is where do I go to learn to properly "ventilate someones skull" (term used by my DT instructor) and get sprayed with OC?
> 
> P.S. I'll let anyone spray me as much as you want as long as I get certified


There are several DT, OC, and Baton instructors on this forum. You will more than likely have to pay for this class.

The term "ventilate someone's skull" refers to the use of a baton when faced with an assaultive (serious bodily harm/death) subject. You are then authorized to use deadly force in compliance with the Use of Force Model. It does not mean that the individual instructor is any less qualified because of a term he uses.

The fact that one does or does not utilize a certain tool more or less than others does not lessen the need or ability of any particular tool in our chest. I am not looking to flame anyone, but we all sometimes use different terms when describing something. I am very familiar with the DT staff at all of the academies. They are all well trained and I would go to war with them anytime!


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

Sarge31 said:


> _*where do I go to learn to properly "ventilate someones skull"*_
> If your DT instructor was using that terminology, be thankful you didn't take his class. Very unprofessional in my opinion. I've been on the job full tmie for nearly 15 years, and can count on one hand the number of times i have used my baton.
> By the way, this is a public forum and there are things read by the general public here.


He says its the term he used in his report. Thats a lot better than getting detailed about it in my opinion. Also, it was a great way to break the ice/tension. This instructor was very professional, and I would be honored to be on the same force as him.
Apparently I pushed your button, and I apologize. A serious answer would have been more appreciated. I'm seeking advise and wisdom here. If I wanted critisizm, I would have called my mother.


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

jyanis said:


> There are several DT, OC, and Baton instructors on this forum. You will more than likely have to pay for this class.
> 
> The term "ventilate someone's skull" refers to the use of a baton when faced with an assaultive (serious bodily harm/death) subject. You are then authorized to use deadly force in compliance with the Use of Force Model. It does not mean that the individual instructor is any less qualified because of a term he uses.
> 
> The fact that one does or does not utilize a certain tool more or less than others does not lessen the need or ability of any particular tool in our chest. I am not looking to flame anyone, but we all sometimes use different terms when describing something. I am very familiar with the DT staff at all of the academies. They are all well trained and I would go to war with them anytime!


Can you guess which DT instructor I'm talking about? Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

TNT said:


> P.S. I'll let anyone spray me as much as you want as long as I get certified


I'll empty a can on you... I'm sure that Microsoft Word has a certificate template.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

TNT said:


> If I wanted critisizm, I would have called my mother.


- Always blaming the mothers....


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, seriously now. Where should I go to get OC and baton certified??


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

TNT said:


> *He says its the term he used in his report.* Thats a lot better than getting detailed about it in my opinion. Also, it was a great way to break the ice/tension. This instructor was very professional, and I would be honored to be on the same force as him.
> Apparently I pushed your button, and I apologize. A serious answer would have been more appreciated. I'm seeking advise and wisdom here. If I wanted critisizm, I would have called my mother.


Are you serious that he uses that terminology in his report.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

A DT instructor can probably fit u in their next class. There are several instructors on this forum. The key is finding someone near you. Where u from?


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

I live in Franklin County. There is an academy in Greenfield, which is closest to me, but the upcoming OC classes are just recerts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

TNT said:


> A serious answer would have been more appreciated. I'm seeking advise and wisdom here. If I wanted critisizm, I would have called my mother.


Easy there tough guy........ fresh out of the R/I academy and already you are shitting on a FIFTEEN YEAR VETERAN FT P.O. Lose the chip on your shoulder before someday maybe getting a FT job. NOBODY likes the know-it-all FNG !!!!! Best part is, you are probably all shy and quiet in person and just another ten post Masscops badass.


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Easy there tough guy........ fresh out of the R/I academy and already you are shitting on a FIFTEEN YEAR VETERAN FT P.O. Lose the chip on your shoulder before someday maybe getting a FT job. NOBODY likes the know-it-all FNG !!!!! Best part is, you are probably all shy and quiet in person and just another ten post Masscops badass.


I was expecting you to respond with bitterness how your "better" than me because you have been a police officer for "fifteen years". How predictable for us type A personalities, eh? Anyways, I was just letting you know that your not helping me find the training I need. There have been several people who saw past my joke and have helped me more than I was ever expecting. They get my respect way before you, even if they have only been a police officer for one year. Not like you need it though, you probably demand it from all the rookies at your station.

And yes, I am totally a shy and quiet ten posts Masscops badass . Thats an actual picture of me a few years ago, btw. I thought I destroyed all evidence of it. Damn you!



BRION24 said:


> Are you serious that he uses that terminology in his report.


He was probably joking also.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

TNT this is NOOB warning number one.

You don't disrespect the members of MassCops


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

TNT....Did you try the Academy? I mean come on use your phone and make some calls...Where do you think it's being offered at Blain Beauty School?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

TNT said:


> A serious answer would have been more appreciated. I'm seeking advise and wisdom here. If I wanted critisizm, I would have called my mother.


Listen to Harry Jr. That attitude is like a pin up the ass of about every regular member on this site.



Snipes said:


> Best part is, you are probably all shy and quiet in person and *just another ten post* Masscops badass.


I'd take the under on that if I were you bro...


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> TNT this is NOOB warning number one.
> 
> You don't disrespect the members of MassCops


Sorry. Sorry. Sorry.

Have you read Sniper's post? That's more disrespectful than my response. There isn't ONE sentence in his last post that isn't disrespect. At least I didn't call him names.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Strike two, pointing out a mod his job. {Grabs his beer & popcorn}

Do you have your tokens ready?


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Strike two, pointing out a mod his job. {Grabs his beer & popcorn}
> 
> Do you have your tokens ready?


Whatever, I'll just use another one of my email accounts and get a new IP address and be back tomorrow. Ironic, I have beer and popcorn right now, seriously. What are the tokens for?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Whatever, I'll just use another one of my email accounts and get a new IP address and be back tomorrow.


Is this really how you want to start your carrer in LE...I think you would be very surprised if you knew the people that are on here..

Im not trying to bully him just give him some friendly advice..take it or leave it.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

TNT said:


> Whatever, I'll just use another one of my email accounts and get a new IP address and be back tomorrow. Ironic, I have beer and popcorn right now, seriously. What are the tokens for?


Thats right bro, don't let these bullies give you shit. When you get banned tonight you can use your mad computer skills to thwart them and continue your douchebaggery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

TNT said:


> Sorry. Sorry. Sorry.
> 
> Have you read Sniper's post? That's more disrespectful than my response. There isn't ONE sentence in his last post that isn't disrespect. At least I didn't call him names.


It was actually Sarge31 that your original post was shitting on, but who's counting... I went to the Boylston reserve, and kept my mouth shut for 3 years before I got my shot at a F/T gig (5 years considering I am still working on my municipality). You have pissed off more legitmate LEO's in 3 days than most do in a lifetime.

You have to realize the internet pecking order here. You are new, and not on the job... Go spray yourself. I'll sign your cert. BTW, you can at least feel superior to Sniper, he is just Mall Security!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> BTW, you can at least feel superior to Sniper, he is just Mall Security!


But he's got the coolest looking Segway!!


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Is this really how you want to start your carrer in LE...I think you would be very surprised if you knew the people that are on here..


Its already started. Trying to continue it on a website is obviously a waste of time. I'd love to meet half the people on here though. Your all probably really cool people.



midwatch said:


> Thats right bro, don't let these bullies give you shit. When you get banned tonight you can use your mad computer skills to thwart them and continue your douchebaggery.


I am totally adding "douchebaggery" to my vocabulary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

TNT said:


> Its already started. Trying to continue it on a website is obviously a waste of time. I'd love to meet half the people on here though. Your all probably really cool people.


It must be a great career... Without your OC/Baton training, what exactly do you carry on your duty belt? I imagine that your use of force options are fantastical. Come to one of our M&G's, we'll take a welcome dump on your head.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

TNT its the same here as it is when you start the job. Take a few on the chin, laugh off a couple of lumps you get and it all works out!

I'm willing to bet I was WAY too late with that advice or it will simply fall on deaf ears


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> It must be a great career... Without your OC/Baton training, what exactly do you carry on your duty belt? I imagine that your use of force options are fantastical. Come to one of our M&G's, we'll take a welcome dump on your head.


I just pissed myself...


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

fra444 said:


> TNT its the same here as it is when you start the job. Take a few on the chin, laugh off a couple of lumps you get and it all works out!
> 
> I'm willing to bet I was WAY too late with that advice or it will simply fall on deaf ears


I dont have deaf ears. It was a little to late tho. Seriously, I'm going to have to deal with people this ignorant and disrespectful?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of LE.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

TNT with your attitude perhaps you should consider stocking shelves at Walmart...I would quit while your ahead because you are probably going to get bounced..Just take a friendly piece of advice


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

TNT said:


> Seriously, I'm going to have to deal with people this ignorant and disrespectful?


LOL only everyday.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> LOL only everyday.


And thats before you leave the station...


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

TNT said:


> Seriously, I'm going to have to deal with people this ignorant and disrespectful?


Have you met the general public yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

www.readingcomprehension101.com

As others here who can actually read have pointed out, I was not the one who has 15 notches in my belt. Jeesh, my mall hasn't even been OPEN that long....... Beep Beeeeeep. Can you hear that?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

You said it yourself asshole, call Mommy, take your ball and go home.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Beep, Beep, Beep


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

TNT said:


> I was expecting you to respond with bitterness how your "better" than me because you have been a police officer for "fifteen years". How predictable for us type A personalities, eh? Anyways, I was just letting you know that your not helping me find the training I need. There have been several people who saw past my joke and have helped me more than I was ever expecting. They get my respect way before you, even if they have only been a police officer for one year. Not like you need it though, you probably demand it from all the rookies at your station.
> 
> And yes, I am totally a shy and quiet ten posts Masscops badass . Thats an actual picture of me a few years ago, btw. I thought I destroyed all evidence of it. Damn you!


 Hey junior, go speak to one of your FTO's using the same terse, petulant tone you've used with several well-regarded LEO members of this forum. Let us know how that works out for you, OK?



TNT said:


> I dont have deaf ears. It was a little to late tho. Seriously, I'm going to have to deal with people this ignorant and disrespectful?


 If some people ribbing you on an internet forum educe that kind of hypersensitive, thin-skinned reaction, consider another occupation.

I'm willing to gamble that this kid is a meek and timid lad in the flesh with some serious self-esteem issues.


----------



## wallymc8 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey TNT, I will give you the fact that the DT crew you are talking about are some of the best in the state. With all due respect to sarge, they dont teach the professionalism portion of the academy so i dont think they have a lot to worry about. 

Your responses on here show your arrogance level though. I hope it is just that you are a tough guy online, cause in the real world, it isnt going to get you far. I have seen too many guys go into the job with that cocky attitude and end up working in another profession before long. This job has a way of throwing you on your rear end when you get ahead of yourself. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

TNT...You want the training? Maybe you should've taken your class a bit more seriously and actually gone to the OC and baton course when it was offered too you. 
You have a shitty attitude, and won't get any help on this board. This is a very small circle of people here. Know your place. Don't come into "our house" and shit all over the place. 
You have a lousy attitude, and wouldn't last a day in my station. You wouldn't make it through field training......I can assure you of that. Know It Alls have no place in this field, in case you haven't been able to figure it out. I was told by my very first FTO nearly 15 years ago to "Keep your mouth shut and ears open." Its' always served me well, and served the rookies I"ve trained through the years. 
Here's a friendly piece of advice for you: Change Your Attitude or find another career choice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> TNT, perfect example of the demeanor a newbie to masscops should have. I think it may be just a little to late for you though. The bus is so close, if it were any closer you would be under its tires ;-)
> 
> And for wally...very well said - welcome to masscops. Keep that same attitude and demeanor and you will do just fine here.


my thoughts EXACTLY...........


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Since we are on the subject, did you guys take an advance course in baton training. I have the bsaic but am wondering if it is worth taking the advanced?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

John3885 said:


> Since we are on the subject, did you guys take an advance course in baton training. I have the bsaic but am wondering if it is worth taking the advanced?


NO! Dont! then the civil court will expect more from you in liability if you ever have to use it. The basic is fine!! PS never score a 100 on your shooting qualification either, even though you can.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Irish...funny you say that...thats the third time someone in LE has told me that....even about the fire arms training.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

John3885 said:


> Since we are on the subject, did you guys take an advance course in baton training. I have the bsaic but am wondering if it is worth taking the advanced?


The ONLY difference between the Basic and Advanced Baton Course is the addition of the Armlocks and the Armlock Takedowns. We also throw in some other "sexy" techniques.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

TNT said:


> I have graduated from the Boylston R/I academy. The OC/Baton training was held on a Saturday, wasn't included in the academy (cost $150) and wasn't required to graduate. I decided to go to an important funeral in VT instead and figured I would pick it up later. My problem now, is where do I go to learn to properly "ventilate someones skull" (term used by my DT instructor) and get sprayed with OC?
> 
> P.S. I'll let anyone spray me as much as you want as long as I get certified


The department you were hired to work on (Aux, College, Small Town, What have you) should be able to train you on the above topic. You were hired on a department right???


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread is still open ?????????????


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nope..


----------

